# Maxxis ReFuse / Gravel tires



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

I writing to ask about the Maxxis ReFuse Gravel 40mm as a gravel, pavement, all round, "do everything" tire. Does anyone have experience with these? How do you like it? What other tires would you recommend?

I have a Lemond Poprad cyclocross bike that I use as a gravel/all rounder/rain bike. I am looking for a set of "fatties" to leave on the bike full time. The ideal tire would be 32-40mm wide and have a tread pattern that will work on all surfaces. Off pavement, my riding is biased toward dirt and gravel, as opposed to mud and sloppy stuff.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

DR prefers these for touring. Not gravel but he really likes them and has tons of miles and epic trips on them.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

this guy, lol.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I swear by Maxxis Refuses. They are the best puncture resistant tire I've come across. No, I wouldn't try that experiment with the glass on my tires, LOL!

I got two flats on the rear tire toward the end if its lifetime - around 3K miles. Both times, it was a wire that got me. The 2nd time, the tire felt thin, so I retired it.

The Refuses are way better than Bontrager Hardcases which would show multiple cuts after onyl 1K miles, were not that puncture resistant and I got a bubble in one.

Granted the Refuses aren't the lightest or the fastest tire out there, but I'd rather be a little slower and not be on the side of the road.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Personally I'd gladly fix a few more flats in exchange for a little speed and smoother ride so Refuse wouldn't be my choice (unless we were talking about commuting). But if flat protection is a big priority they're good. 

Depending what you mean by "gravel" something like Vittoria Pave might be a good choice or if it's looser more rocky gravel Challenge and Clement both make a few gravel specific tires that are good.


----------

